# Globe & Mail chat with Money Gal



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

Hey guys, Money Gal will be doing an online chat about pensionization with the Globe & Mail today at 1 pm EST.

You need to register if you want to ask a question (very easy to register).

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/glob...ur-retirement-income-for-life/article1793202/


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

It's true! And thanks for the plug. I hope the online system works as easily for me as promised - we haven't tested it.


----------

